# Possibly having a bad reaction to Methimazole



## jumpingbean (May 29, 2012)

I've been on Methimazole for almost three weeks and haven't had any problems up until Friday. I took my son swimming at an indoor public pool and that night, I was broken out in hives and welts all over my body, except for my face. I initially thought it was a reaction to perhaps a high chlorine level in the pool and took several showers and used moisturizer. My son had no reaction to the pool, so I'm thinking that's not it. Saturday, the initial hives/welts were a little better (probably due to a bit of steroid cream) but then I had them in other places and last night the tops of my hands, my knees, and my feet are swollen and painful. I'm going to call my doctor tomorrow and see what he thinks. I'm also freezing cold but my temperature is still hovering around 99.6-100.6 which is "normal" for me. I took PTU years ago with no problems so maybe he can switch me to that or maybe this is a reaction to the pool. I'm just confused because I've never heard of chlorine causing swollen joints.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Take an oral antihistamine and call your doctor first thing Monday.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Sounds like what happened to me. I was on methimazole (tapazole) and ended up being allergic. Took two benadryls, used some cream, and they subsided a little. I called the doc immediately and they said that if anything starts swelling (hands, lips, etc) to go to the emergency room, which I also recommend to you. My doc said to stop taking the methimazole immediately as well. Call whoever is on-call and ask them about it.

I ended up on a prednisolone (a steroid), claritan, and took an additional benadryl before bed. Took more than a week before all the symptoms subsided.


----------



## jumpingbean (May 29, 2012)

Thank you both for replying. Now my hands, feet, and lips are swollen. I look like I got bad collagen injections in my lips. lol Itching and hives still bad too. My husband went to the drugstore and got me some Benadryl last night. Will take another now and call my doctor. No way can we afford to go to the emergency room. My son was in the hospital for one night with suspected appendicitis. Turned out to be possibly Crohn's/they aren't sure/intestinal inflammation and WITH insurance we still owe over 5K. This has not been a good year. Thanks again, I will call my doctor and see what he says.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumpingbean said:


> I've been on Methimazole for almost three weeks and haven't had any problems up until Friday. I took my son swimming at an indoor public pool and that night, I was broken out in hives and welts all over my body, except for my face. I initially thought it was a reaction to perhaps a high chlorine level in the pool and took several showers and used moisturizer. My son had no reaction to the pool, so I'm thinking that's not it. Saturday, the initial hives/welts were a little better (probably due to a bit of steroid cream) but then I had them in other places and last night the tops of my hands, my knees, and my feet are swollen and painful. I'm going to call my doctor tomorrow and see what he thinks. I'm also freezing cold but my temperature is still hovering around 99.6-100.6 which is "normal" for me. I took PTU years ago with no problems so maybe he can switch me to that or maybe this is a reaction to the pool. I'm just confused because I've never heard of chlorine causing swollen joints.


I do know that folks w/thyroid disease should avoid chlorinated pools and I have read also that this can cause thyroid disease.

However, Chlorine may not be the only chemical in the pool and even though your son is okay for whice we all are grateful, you may not be because of what is going on w/your metabolism and the med.

Please let us know what the doc has to say.

And by the way, I was severely and I do mean severly allergic to sun screen. Did you use any?


----------



## jumpingbean (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, Andros. You are always so helpful! I did not use sunscreen because it was an indoor pool. My doctor said he would call in a prescription for Prednisone this morning. I've been feeling progressively worse; just took my temperature with a forehead thermometer and it read 102.8(!) Not sure how accurate those are. Also, my throat hurts pretty bad. My husband is calling my doctor with this info. so we'll see what happens. Thank you.


----------



## jumpingbean (May 29, 2012)

I'm feeling a lot better today! Tried to go to urgent care at the request of my doctor but they closed right as we got there. I told my husband I just wanted to go home. Took another Benadryl and went to bed. I gained 8 lbs. in 2 days due to the swelling. I look much better today; the hives are at least 75% better and my lips are less puffy. I looked like I'd had bad lip injections yesterday!  My fever is down as well. I'm just so done with these medications! The beta blocker made my blood pressure too low a couple of weeks ago and I felt like I was going to pass out and now I'm allergic to the Methimazole. I took PTU years ago but now I'm afraid to take it again because I've read that if you react to one of the meds, you might react to the other one and there is no way I want to go through this again. My doctor said to call him in a week or so and we will see what needs to be done then. Probably RAI...


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Just so you know, for me at least, the hives would come and go. So for hours I would be clear, then all of a sudden they would flair up in different spots.


----------



## jumpingbean (May 29, 2012)

JPGreco said:


> Just so you know, for me at least, the hives would come and go. So for hours I would be clear, then all of a sudden they would flair up in different spots.


I'm still getting random hives although the swelling is all gone. It's so weird; I will be fine and then all of a sudden I will notice red, raised "stripes" on my arm, leg, etc. and then 10 minutes later, they'll be gone. Right now, my right ear is red and hot. It makes me feel like I'm detoxing from the methimazle.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

That's a lot like what I got. I would get a random itch and couldn't resist scratching and after I did, three red stripes appeared where I had scratched. Basically followed my fingernails across my skin. Luckily for me it mostly stayed away from my head. Had a mild rash on my forehead from wearing my hat at work.

Are you on any steroids or antihistamines? Glad it's clearing up.


----------



## dlewis1958 (Jul 18, 2012)

I also had the hives and itching. Endo took me off of it. I can not take beta blockers because of Asthma so I am scheduled to have consult on Monday for the Radioactive Iodine therapy I 131.


----------

